# interested in buying ND



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

I am REALLY interested in buying a nigerian dwarf. I have found a ND that i'm interested in: he's 41/2 months old, black,white,and brown, he can be registered.... and has stolen my heart!so I was just curious... are they hard to take care of? are they friendly? and is thier behavior the same as any other goat?


thanks!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are very easy to care for, and yes they are super friendly (unless they have not been handled) and in your pocket! Even more so if they are bottle babies! :hi5: Do you have any pics?


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

no, not yet, but will get one!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I LOVE them! I have 4 does and they are friendly and easy to handle... Good luck and we cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I LOVE ND's very colorful and easy to take care of....as long as they have been handled they are friendly...even if they haven't it isn't that hard to get them friendly. We have 1 ND buck with blue eyes, and 5 does (3 with blue eyes)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Agree with everybody else!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Out of curiosity, are you planning on keeping him a buck? Because if he is wethered you won't be able to get papers and if he already has them before he is wethered, they will no longer mean a thing.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

really?? I thought you could have a registered wether?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Its a certificate of identification for wethers lol. Just means they can be shown in pet class, and they have some sort of note worthy registration so that people know they exsist. At least thats how it is with ADGA. I've had LOTS of wethers, so I'm just remembering them haha


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

He is already a wether. I only have one goat right now and she's a doe, so I don't want her to have nigerian boer dwarfs! lol


----------



## GoatMommy (Sep 1, 2011)

They are such a joy! I have had two wethers for four months now and yesterday picked up their mom. So I'm really new to the goat world. It's been relatively easy but I think it's important to do a lot of research. The first piece of advice I was given freaked me out so I was a little worry wart about my boys. She told me that usually by the time you realize the goat is sick it is often too late because they are so resilient... until it's almost too late. Two weeks after I took the boys home they got coccidiosis. Scared me. *Just make sure you get two of them at least.* They play all day together and they *need* friends. By the way I have one with the same colorings you are talking about. I'm new to this forum, but I'm going to put a cute pic of my babes soon. Good luck and enjoy them! Mine make my day, everyday!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So did you get your little wether yet? :whatgoat:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Actually firelight...wethers can be registered with AGS.  NDGA too I do believe.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOVE nigis! I have been in love since the first time I saw those cute little friendly faces....Im hopelessly addicted LOL


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> ..Im hopelessly addicted LOL


Me too! :thumb:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome from Southern Maryland :wave: I don't have a buck right now but wanted to say "Hi" anyway.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

no, I didn't he was bought before I could get him :'( I am looking for one though!


----------

